# OMG... I'm getting a horse!



## CremelloBeauty (Jan 7, 2009)

An April 2008 cremello filly. 
This will be the first horse I have ever trained for myself. Any tipes would be great, here are some pictures for your enjoyment:


Name suggestions would be great too. Her current name is Creama :roll: Kind of a silly name.


----------



## Amanda Marie (Dec 2, 2008)

*W.o.W. She is absolutely gorgeous!! I'm way jealous. lol.*

*I'll definately think on the names thing... I love finding names.  But the first one that came to my mind is Nelle (pronounced neh-ll). IDK why, but it did. lol. Being incredibly sheltered here, we just had a girl move here this year with that name... first time most of us had ever heard it. *

*Anyways.. She really is beautiful. *


----------



## CremelloBeauty (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks! Here are some name ideas my friend and I came up with:

Eowyn
Shadowfax
Midnight Shadow ( even though she is white LOL )
Willow
Faline
Feather
Nova
Larka
Illusion
Whisper


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

I like Eowyn and Willow.

Nice names goin with a lord of the rings theme lol jk.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Lilly and May are cute names for white female horses!


----------



## CremelloBeauty (Jan 7, 2009)

Now the names are between Eowyn and Aiyanna.
Yikes! :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! She's really cute. I like Willow, but for some reason Isabelle comes to mind...


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful looking girl you have there. How exciting! And welcome to the horse forum!! 

I really like Larka. And of course Eowyn, because I love LOTR.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new baby!!!!! She is absolutely adorable! Training a baby is a blas. Plus you get to bond with them and you get to know all of their quirks and stuff. You also get to train her the way you want to. Best of luck and have funn!!!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!

I really like the name Willow. I think it suits her. It's a very graceful name. 

Jubilee


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I vote for Willow. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I vote Willow.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Out of those I think I like Eyowyn (not sure how you spelt it)

I still like May and Lilly though. Willow is a pretty name as well.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Eowyn is so pretty. I like Willow too


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

hey welcome to the forum! i'm new too and she is gorgeous!

i like Eowyn (sorry LOTR's fan here!)

can i also ask how far on in her training she is?


----------



## tawariel (Dec 27, 2008)

as a real LOTR-fan I have to vote for Eowyn. But my second favourite would be Willow.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I like willow it sounds kinda like a woodland fairy type name, Outlaw likes it to. lol. What are you going to do with her western or english?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting 

P.S. I vote Illusion or Willow!


----------

